# Only one follicle?? Long vs Short?



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Just been back to my clinic after a very upsetting weekend.  Only one follicle has grown and they have cancelled the cycle.  We have had to pay £2,000 for all the drugs, scans, consultation and blood tests - am devastaed. 

They put me on short protocol with Cetrotide instead of down regulating me, is this why? Last time on long protocol I had 13 eggs!?! 

Does anyone know the benefits / negatives of long v short.  

Life is pretty bad right now!


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Wynnie! 
I'm so sorry that it was cancelled hun.. 
Have you contacted the clinic to see if they can shed any light on the situation? Plus you could ask them the question's that you definately deserve the answer's to..
With ref to long v's short, mine were alway's the same, I had to down reg with buserelin injections and then stimm for about 10day's with Menopur...
I had 15 egg's with first tx but then it seemed to get gradually less (last EC got 9)..
I'm sorry if I've been no use hun! but please take care and don't give up hun, give yourself time to get over the hurt (I no it's hard) 
Jen.x


----------



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks so much Jen! The clinic said that 9 times out of 10 this would work for me, it may be this month my ovaries went to sleep or that the cetrotide and I dont get on well.  

It's just awful, the amount of money we have spent and not even completing the cycle. 

Am so heartbroken. 

Sorry about what you have been through, I really pray that the clomid works for you xxx


----------



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks so much Jen! The clinic said that 9 times out of 10 this would work for me, it may be this month my ovaries went to sleep or that the cetrotide and I dont get on well.  

It's just awful, the amount of money we have spent and not even completing the cycle. 

Am so heartbroken. 

Sorry about what you have been through, I really pray that the clomid works for you xxx


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Wynnie!
Thank's for your well wishe's hun it mean's alot! 
I know that the cost of everything is a nightmare hun, my ex and I remortgaged our house! 
Are you entitled to any funding where you are? It may be worth going to see your GP cos they can sometime's do the drug's through them and then you only pay the prescription fee's.. 
Don't give up hope, stay strong and stay focused!!   
Jen.x


----------



## TB2306 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Wynnie,

So sorry to hear what happend. I have had this happen to me twice so I know how you feel. The second time at the ARGC at a cost of £10,000 for a failed cycle!!! So a small blessing in this bad situation is that they only charged you £2000, even on my previous one I was charged £4000 by Liverpool.

What I do know is generally you will get more eggs on a short protocol than a long one. They tend to use a short one for older ladies or poor responders.

Sometimes as you said, the drugs don't agree with you, although you shouldn't have been on cetrotide right from the start, so they must have been able to check growth for more than one before that was introduced? I think it is common to only get one if you maybe had a cyst there and it wasn't aspirated before the drugs? As the cyst can take up the hormone drugs and use them to grow, thereby stopping other follicles growing?

Also it depends on how long between last time and this time and how old you are, as my first got I go 6 eggs, 3 good ones and then less than a year later - none? Your reserve can go down quite quickly the older you get!

It would be worth really asking you clinic lots of questions:

Did they put you on a high enough dose? Next time it may need to be higher to stimulate better growth?
Did they check for cysts and was this a cyst rather than a follicle - they should be able to tell from you blood results?

I have heard of this happening to people and then the next go it's all good, so it could have just been a bad go, but I would make sure they are doing all they can to ensure it doesn't happen again.

But I wouldn't worry about being on the short protocol, I would worry more about how often they kept an eye on things during treatment, what levels they gave you etc.

Sorry again  

xx


----------



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for your reply TB2306, 

I was on long protocol last time and got 13 eggs so hoping for the same again this time round.  I didn't even think about the cyst and that wasn't even mentioned so am going to talk to my doctor about that next time, thank you. I did have 3 blood tests every other day though so would they have been able to detect through those - how else would they test for cysts? I've got a high AMH so hopefully it will be ok. 

Gosh - that is a lot of money you spent but we all have to give it the best shot we can. 

Jenni - I have had one free go with the NHS, I am in SW London and now being treated at The Lister which is private so not sure about the drugs. I know if I had stayed at the previous clinic they'd have paid for the drugs? Let me know if you know anything more on this - I'll try and get to see my doctor. 

Thanks girls. Sending you both lots of love and loads of luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

